# Apple refusing cash as payment for 3G iPad



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ridiculous.

Didn't they do the same thing with the launch of the 3G iPhone?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Doesn't everyone have plastic by this day and age anyhow?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Not me brother... I refuse to have them. Got along just fine without em too... until now.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kloan said:


> Not me brother... I refuse to have them. Got along just fine without em too... until now.


Didn't you return your iPad?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Lars said:


> Didn't you return your iPad?


Sure did!

In anticipation for the 3G (while crossing my fingers the screen issue is non-existent with the 32GB model).

Meanwhile, still waiting for my refund cheque from Apple.

HEY, here's an idea: Maybe I'll endorse the cheque from Apple since it has my name on it, and it's from them, and say "you won't accept cash, FINE, here's the cheque you sent me, I'll take one of them shiny new 3G iPads now....."

Think they'll go for it??


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kloan said:


> Sure did!
> 
> In anticipation for the 3G (while crossing my fingers the screen issue is non-existent with the 32GB model).
> 
> ...


Sure. Or they might just say, "Why don't you wait 3 weeks until the iPad 3G is available in your country?" Which is exactly what I'm going to ask you now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Sure. Or they might just say, "Why don't you wait 3 weeks until the iPad 3G is available in your country?" Which is exactly what I'm going to ask you now.


I'll give you a hint: Look at my 'location'.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kloan said:


> I'll give you a hint: Look at my 'location'.


Ah yes, my bad. What's wrong with those Apple [email protected]@rds???


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Ah yes, my bad. What's wrong with those Apple [email protected]@rds???


I guess it has something to do with Apple trying to prevent people from buying a bunch and reselling them. We're limited to 2 iPads. If you're linked to the purchases with your name, if you were to go back for more, they could then refuse you.

I suppose it makes sense, but certainly frustrating for people like me who have perfectly innocent intentions. Now I have to go in with my MOM to buy it for me. Great.... :lmao:


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

kloan said:


> Apple refusing cash as payment for 3G iPad


Ha! I called it!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Refusing cash doesn't make sense with this product. The iPhone required a contract where the iPad doesn't. No contract, no credit card requirement. They can still track based on name and simply require photo ID for purchase.

Apple wants credit card touting customers and they are, once again, demonstrating that they can demand whatever they want. This isn't that big of deal but it's just another instance of Apple loosing touch.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't think you could legally refuse cash as a form of payment.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Legal Issues*



Andrew Pratt said:


> I didn't think you could legally refuse cash as a form of payment.


Same Question as Andrew
Can a Store actually refuse "Legal Tender"?

DavidH


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

DavidH said:


> Same Question as Andrew
> Can a Store actually refuse "Legal Tender"?
> 
> DavidH


Stores can refuse certain denominations of bills - $100+ bills are often rejected for obvious reasons.

So, when the hell is the iPad 3G coming to Canada. Apple says late April, but the WiFi isn't even available yet...


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Stores can refuse certain denominations of bills - $100+ bills are often rejected for obvious reasons.
> 
> So, when the hell is the iPad 3G coming to Canada. Apple says late April, but the WiFi isn't even available yet...


Apple's been saying late May for a few weeks now...


Patrix.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

DavidH said:


> Same Question as Andrew
> Can a Store actually refuse "Legal Tender"?
> 
> DavidH


What I had heard during the iPhone "no cash" debacle, was that if you insisted on that line of thought, they would take the cash. The sticky wicket was that they still insisted on a credit card swipe for their records, and wouldn't budge on that.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I didn't think you could legally refuse cash as a form of payment.


A store can only accept goats as payment if they like. There's no law saying you have to accept cash. "Legal Tender" in no way implies it must be accepted by a store. It just means it is a note representing an amount legally guaranteed by the Treasury.

Note, many hotels and car rental places now only accept credit cards. Lots of online stores don't let you send them cash or cheques. They are free to accept what they want.

There's no excuse for not getting a credit card these days. If you don't want the credit itself, get a zero balance credit card that you can load up with cash when you want to buy stuff. It's also a good solution for those paranoid over Internet shopping.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

hayesk said:


> There's no excuse for not getting a credit card these days. If you don't want the credit itself, get a zero balance credit card that you can load up with cash when you want to buy stuff. It's also a good solution for those paranoid over Internet shopping.


There are fees associated with all these types of cards. Why should anyone be forced to accept these fees when cash is perfectly legitimate. Apple has no right to collect and keep a credit card for their records they simply choose to and leave you no recourse should you decline to play their game. 

Paying with cash, you might have to go to a BestBuy.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macified said:


> There are fees associated with all these types of cards. Why should anyone be forced to accept these fees when cash is perfectly legitimate. Apple has no right to collect and keep a credit card for their records they simply choose to and leave you no recourse should you decline to play their game.
> 
> Paying with cash, you might have to go to a BestBuy.


They want customers who can buy stuff off of the iTunes/App/iBook stores.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> They want customers who can buy stuff off of the iTunes/App/iBook stores.


Exactly. I recall in either one of the keynotes or quarterly calls Steve Jobs commenting on the number of valid credit card customers Apple has vs. other industries. This is the business they are in.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Is this no cash policy new? I bought my 16 GB iPad in Buffalo on launch day with a whole lotta green US bills. No problems. In fact, the Apple store rep who took the money wished me luck and joked about hoping the border officials didn’t hold me up wanting to play with the iPad.


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

I got my 64GB iPad 3G today at walden galleria and even when we were all waiting in line before store reopened, apple employees were letting everyone know that cash is not accepted, only credit cards and debit cards. I dunno if this is only temporary policy to speed up the whole transaction process during the launch event or if this is standard now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

they wont accept gift cards either!!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

pawcio said:


> I got my 64GB iPad 3G today at walden galleria and even when we were all waiting in line before store reopened, apple employees were letting everyone know that cash is not accepted, only credit cards and debit cards. I dunno if this is only temporary policy to speed up the whole transaction process during the launch event or if this is standard now.


I guess making change is really challenging.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macified said:


> There are fees associated with all these types of cards. Why should anyone be forced to accept these fees when cash is perfectly legitimate.


You haven't been looking enough. I've seen plenty. Have you actually checked with your bank?


> Apple has no right to collect and keep a credit card for their records they simply choose to and leave you no recourse should you decline to play their game.


What do you mean by that statement? Do you believe businesses do not have a right to decide what forms of payment they accept? Of course they do. Just as you have a right to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Adrian. said:


> They want customers who can buy stuff off of the iTunes/App/iBook stores.


They do, but that's a little paranoid to think that's why they are doing this. I think it's to curb people from buying too many for the purposes of reselling them.

I'll bet once the hype wears off and they're available everywhere, they'll let you pay cash again.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macified said:


> I guess making change is really challenging.


1. When you buy stuff at the Apple store, you don't have to stand in line at a cash register. Sales people can take your card and give you a receipt right at the spot - if you are paying with credit card of course. I suppose they could all wear money belts, but it's not very safe when dealing with large amounts of money.

2. Credit transactions are quicker. It's got nothing to do with how hard it is to make change.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally I like that Apple keeps everything on file. When I walk into a store and make a payment, they swipe my credit card and the information is all there. They ask, "Do you want a printed receipt, e-mail receipt, or both?" I can just say, "E-mail," and walk out. I don't have to give any additional information and it results in a smooth transaction.

To be honest, I don't carry cash anymore. Haven't for years. I have a no-fee credit card and I just pay it off each month. I collect points redeemable for various items (I usually use it to cover my prepaid Rogers iPhone 2G account). In all, I pay no fees, and my cell phone (which I barely use) is paid for by my credit card company (minus sales tax).

Of course, I walked into a new breakfast restaurant a few weeks ago and they only accepted cash. This meant I had to drive to two bank machines to get money (the first machine was out of order). But I digress.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*What If?*



hayesk said:


> You haven't been looking enough. I've seen plenty. Have you actually checked with your bank?
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that statement? Do you believe businesses do not have a right to decide what forms of payment they accept? Of course they do. Just as you have a right to take your business elsewhere.


To take this thought to the extreme, what if every Store in Canada or the US decided not to take cash? mmmm I think our monetary system would fold.
That is why I thought all business were required to take their Countrie's "legal tender".
Have I missed something?

DavidH


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

hayesk said:


> 2. Credit transactions are quicker.


I don't agree at all.
I have never seen a CC transaction that is faster than a cash transaction.

First the card has to be swiped, then one waits for the authorization to come back which depending on the merchant's setup and the CC authorization traffic at the time doesn't happen instantly, then the receipt gets printed and the costomer has to sign the slip.
Even assuming everything goes perfectly - the card reader works the first time, the authorization comes back quickly and the cashier can find the pen - all that takes longer than handing over a bunch of bills and getting change.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

DavidH said:


> To take this thought to the extreme, what if every Store in Canada or the US decided not to take cash? mmmm I think our monetary system would fold.
> That is why I thought all business were required to take their Countrie's "legal tender".
> Have I missed something?
> 
> DavidH


Honestly - I didn't believe the poster with the comment earlier in this thread that a merchant is not obligated to accept cash of the country he operates in.
But for the US at least, that is true - sort of boggles the mind.
I have never come across any merchant that doesn't accept cash within reason, ie no $100 bills for small purchases and no pennies for larger ones.

However, I searched a bit with google and couldn't find anything credible one way or the other as far as Canada is concerned.

I buy all my Apple stuff on line since the closest Apple store is two-hours away each way, so I have never come across this scenario of "no cash".
I remember gas station only accepting the correct change in the middle of the night because of robbery concerns - but they still accepted cash, you just had to stop pumping at the right point. But the cash was still accepted.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

As has been said before, a store could accept goats as payment and refuse all other methods. They wouldn't be in business long, since you can't pay utility bills with goats, but they'd be well within their rights to do so.

A quick search on the RCMP's website shows that there is no legal obligation for a retailer to accept cash, and they are free to choose which payment methods they accept. Private debt can be settled in any method mutually acceptable to both parties.
Currency Counterfeiting - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> I don't agree at all.
> I have never seen a CC transaction that is faster than a cash transaction.
> 
> First the card has to be swiped, then one waits for the authorization to come back which depending on the merchant's setup and the CC authorization traffic at the time doesn't happen instantly, then the receipt gets printed and the costomer has to sign the slip.
> Even assuming everything goes perfectly - the card reader works the first time, the authorization comes back quickly and the cashier can find the pen - all that takes longer than handing over a bunch of bills and getting change.


I agree with krs on this one, I've even been in a progressive grocery store that had an express checkout lane "10 items or less, and cash only".


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Interesting that this is not spelled out hard and fast in the Currency Act.
JC - the section on the RCMP web site, just ahead of what you linked to, has the following information - bolding is mine:



> What is legal tender?
> 
> A "tender" is an offer of payment of a debt. Payment, of course, may take many forms, with cheques, credit or debit cards, and cash (coins or bank notes) among the most common. If bank notes are being offered as cash, they must have been issued by the Bank of Canada. No other bank notes are "legal tender" in Canada.
> 
> There must be mutual consent between the retailer and the consumer as to the particular form of payment in order to conclude a transaction. *It is the Bank's understanding of the general law in this area that a tender of bank notes as payment does not necessarily compel the party who is owed money to accept that form of payment.* The form of payment which is mutually acceptable to the parties to a transaction *appears to us* to be essentially a matter of private agreement between those parties. For example, a provider of goods or services could insist on payment by credit card or cheque.


Pretty wishy-washy for something that happens millions of times a day.

In France it's actually a criminal offence if a merchant refuses cash - I guess each country is different.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jamesB said:


> I agree with krs on this one, I've even been in a progressive grocery store that had an express checkout lane "10 items or less, and cash only".


And don't get me started on the fricken CHIP cards! Jebus, whoever came up with that process needs to be shot!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Elric said:


> And don't get me started on the fricken CHIP cards! Jebus, whoever came up with that process needs to be shot!


Don't know about you, but it takes me less time to put in my card, PIN, and get the receipt than it does to wait for the receipt to be printed and sign the slip.

If the merchant has high speed internet, the point of sale should be very fast. Most of the time, it takes a few seconds to approve my card. Never more than 5-6 seconds unless they're on dial up.

Cash requires the customer to find the appropriate number of bills, and then the cashier to find the appropriate change, and generate the receipt etc. I've never seen that take less time than a credit card.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Don't know about you, but it takes me less time to put in my card, PIN, and get the receipt than it does to wait for the receipt to be printed and sign the slip.
> 
> If the merchant has high speed internet, the point of sale should be very fast. Most of the time, it takes a few seconds to approve my card. Never more than 5-6 seconds unless they're on dial up.



My chip card always takes a ridiculous amount of time. The old way swipe-print-sign; the new way usually goes like this swipe-joke about it being a chip-insert-click-enter pin-click-wait-wait-wait-print. Most stores also now have a policy of no signature required under a specified amount which made the process swipe-print.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Macified said:


> My chip card always takes a ridiculous amount of time. The old way swipe-print-sign; the new way usually goes like this swipe-joke about it being a chip-insert-click-enter pin-click-wait-wait-wait-print. Most stores also now have a policy of no signature required under a specified amount which made the process swipe-print.


Most stores certainly don't have a no signature required policy. Loblaws has that policy, but only with their PC Financial MasterCards. I don't know of any other stores with a similar policy. As to stores swiping chip cards, that's their own ignorance/stupidity. Chip cards need only be inserted. No swiping required.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Most stores certainly don't have a no signature required policy. Loblaws has that policy, but only with their PC Financial MasterCards. I don't know of any other stores with a similar policy. As to stores swiping chip cards, that's their own ignorance/stupidity. Chip cards need only be inserted. No swiping required.


Apple stores (at least the one at Sherway in Toronto). If it's < $100 just swipe, grab receipt and you're done. No signature required.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Loblaws (using whatever credit card I choose as I don't have a PC card)
Garden Basket (Toronto area grocery store chain)
Weston Foods
Costco
The Beer Store
LCBO

don't require signature. Okay, maybe that's not most stores but the point of my post wasn't the non-signature requirement, it was the stupid procedure and waiting required for pin verification.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't get why you would want to pay with cash. Most credit cards offer warranty and most cedit cards offer a points system that eventually ends up meaning free stuff for you. It just requires some self control. If you are really concerned ask them to lower the limit.

Credit cards are a no brainer. I get nervous when i have more $100 in my wallet, walking around with $600-800 in cash for an iPad just seems kinda dumb.

What are the benefits of using cash???


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> I don't get why you would want to pay with cash. Most credit cards offer warranty and most cedit cards offer a points system that eventually ends up meaning free stuff for you. It just requires some self control. If you are really concerned ask them to lower the limit.
> 
> Credit cards are a no brainer. I get nervous when i have more $100 in my wallet, walking around with $600-800 in cash for an iPad just seems kinda dumb.
> 
> What are the benefits of using cash???


You're sort of turning the question around.

Before this thread, I thought that cash is always accepted for payment of anything - at least in Canada. In fact, I took it one step further and assumed that any selling or providing a service in Canada HAD to accept cash......sort of thought that was implied in the term "legal tender"....but obviously not!
Now, with that assumption, I thought that was one of the main reasons for cash - it's good anywhere.
I have run into places that either take no credit cards at all or only specific ones; or they charge more if you use a credit card or the system doesn't work and the card gets declined.
Happens every once in a while because the system for the approval process is not fool-proof.
These are just some of the reasons I always carry some cash and also a debit card which isn't infallible either.
If you just use the CC to buy something it's not that much of an issue, you just don't get the merchandize.
But if you use it to pay for a dinner it can become a problem if at the end of the meal the card is not accepted.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

By Apple denying cash keeps muggings and robbings to a minimum. Be it from guys in line with wads of cash, to cash on hand in store for armed robberies.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Elric said:


> By Apple denying cash keeps muggings and robbings to a minimum. Be it from guys in line with wads of cash, to cash on hand in store for armed robberies.


Protects Apple, but not the buyer. 

Thief Steals Man's iPad and Pinky Finger - Stolen ipad - Gizmodo


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> Protects Apple, but not the buyer.
> 
> Thief Steals Man's iPad and Pinky Finger - Stolen ipad - Gizmodo


LOL yeah, I'm VERY surprised there aren't any Apple Haters making a big deal about how their bags are made. I guess they are too busy whining about the lack of Flash/Farmville/Webkins


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

krs said:


> You're sort of turning the question around.
> 
> Before this thread, I thought that cash is always accepted for payment of anything - at least in Canada. In fact, I took it one step further and assumed that any selling or providing a service in Canada HAD to accept cash......sort of thought that was implied in the term "legal tender"....but obviously not!
> Now, with that assumption, I thought that was one of the main reasons for cash - it's good anywhere.
> ...


I agree, carrying some cash is always a good idea, but should you forget to take cash there is usually an ATM close by. 

I guess I should re-phrase that last comment, what are the benefits of using cash for larger purachses? Why do people want to pay for their iPad's with cash???


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not iPads, but you can usually save $100(0)s of dollars paying cash for large ticket items, like jewelry or cars...
Small ticket items, you can usually save the tax or a little bit more...


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Elric said:


> Not iPads, but you can usually save $100(0)s of dollars paying cash for large ticket items, like jewelry or cars...
> Small ticket items, you can usually save the tax or a little bit more...


Isn't that only at mom and pop shops when they deal under the table?

The question still stands, why would people want to use cash to buy an iPad?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> Isn't that only at mom and pop shops when they deal under the table?
> 
> The question still stands, why would people want to use cash to buy an iPad?


Interest Charges and Bank Fees, sometimes BOTH


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Elric said:


> Interest Charges and Bank Fees, sometimes BOTH


What interest charges and what bank fees? If you can truly afford to pay for the iPad with cash then you can have the will power to pay your bill on time and in full. I have credit cards that carry no fees. What's the downside?

I don't think Apple should be able to refuse cash but I don't see the problem in having/using a credit card. It all comes down to personal management.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Macified said:


> What interest charges and what bank fees? If you can truly afford to pay for the iPad with cash then you can have the will power to pay your bill on time and in full. I have credit cards that carry no fees.


You are very lucky. Most have fees. Some people even have daily Debit limits.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Macified said:


> What interest charges and what bank fees? If you can truly afford to pay for the iPad with cash then you can have the will power to pay your bill on time and in full. I have credit cards that carry no fees. What's the downside?
> 
> I don't think Apple should be able to refuse cash but I don't see the problem in having/using a credit card. It all comes down to personal management.


Not really.
Three members of my immediate family of eight don't have a credit card and don't want one - partially because they don't believe in the concept for day-to-day purchases (we all pay for these cards in higher retail prices) and partially because of the uncontrolled risk involved in using one.
One of the five who does have a credit card just had some fraudulent charges appear on his bill, a company out West which he never dealt with. So now he has the hassle to go through the exercise trying to get a refund.
Millions of Credit Card numbers are being compromised each year and in the end we all pay for this fraud,
I cut back to one credit card simply because it's convenient in North America to order this way by phone or on line.
When I lived in Europe for four years, I had no credit card - a lot of places there didn't even accept them.
Payment was done via bank transfer, much more secure - actually totally secure against hacking - and just as convenient and quick.

I find it rather ironic that a major US operation like Apple will not accept the greenback (for specific transactions I assume) and on the other hand the greenback is still sought after in many many foreign countries as the preferred method of payment.
Just came back from Venezuela - they have strict currency laws, in fact one can't even buy Venezuelan currency in Canada I found out, but down there people prefer the US dollar over their own currency...............and Apple says - not acceptable.
They obviously want to track who is buying product which I personally don't agree with.


----------

